# Able bodied young man needing work



## Hingle McCringleberry (Mar 14, 2016)

I am a quick learning hard working young man. Who is also strong, and fair with a chainsaw. I'm I'm the Tuolumne county area. I'm not picky, and I definitely need the money.


----------



## square1 (Mar 14, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-us-air-force-faces-shortage-of-fighter-pilots-officials-2016-3
http://www.examiner.com/article/united-states-air-force-and-navy-to-grow-to-meet-foreign-threats


----------



## Hingle McCringleberry (Mar 14, 2016)

square1 said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/r-us-air-force-faces-shortage-of-fighter-pilots-officials-2016-3
> http://www.examiner.com/article/united-states-air-force-and-navy-to-grow-to-meet-foreign-threats


Thanks for the post. Unfortunately I'm an asthmatic so there's not a branch of the u.s. military that'll touch me. I've already tired numerous times to enlist.


----------



## square1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that HM.
Making a living with a chainsaw and being asthmatic might be a problem for you too. It is hard, physically punishing, exhausting work often (I can nearly say "always" in place of "often") performed under much less than ideal conditions. Yes, I know this from past experience. Do whatever you can to become certified / licensed / degreed in a vocation as soon as possible.

Welding? Truck driving? Information Technology? are areas in which one can become employable after a relatively short training period.

Best wishes,
sq1


----------



## Hingle McCringleberry (Mar 16, 2016)

square1 said:


> Sorry to hear that HM.
> Making a living with a chainsaw and being asthmatic might be a problem for you too. It is hard, physically punishing, exhausting work often (I can nearly say "always" in place of "often") performed under much less than ideal conditions. Yes, I know this from past experience. Do whatever you can to become certified / licensed / degreed in a vocation as soon as possible.
> 
> Welding? Truck driving? Information Technology? are areas in which one can become employable after a relatively short training period.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I have been selling firewood for a living til my truck took a $4400 dump on me lol. Will definitely be looking into welding. Thanks again hope you have a good one.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 16, 2016)

square1 said:


> Sorry to hear that HM.
> Making a living with a chainsaw and being asthmatic might be a problem for you too. It is hard, physically punishing, exhausting work often (I can nearly say "always" in place of "often") performed under much less than ideal conditions. Yes, I know this from past experience. Do whatever you can to become certified / licensed / degreed in a vocation as soon as possible.
> 
> Welding? Truck driving? Information Technology? are areas in which one can become employable after a relatively short training period.
> ...




I've had asthma for the past 40+ years and have never had a problem with working outside around dusty conditions. Inhalers work if needed. The AF refuses people based on medical needs. Don't let it get you down. Get as many licenses as you can and go from there. CDL, hydraulics, pesticides, builders license, etc.


----------



## Hingle McCringleberry (Mar 17, 2016)

capetrees said:


> I've had asthma for the past 40+ years and have never had a problem with working outside around dusty conditions. Inhalers work if needed. The AF refuses people based on medical needs. Don't let it get you down. Get as many licenses as you can and go from there. CDL, hydraulics, pesticides, builders license, etc.


Yeah usually I don't let it slow me down for even half a second. The DOD seems to think that I'm a liability. You're right about the getting licensed though. US army would have been a waste of my intelligence.


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

Hingle McCringleberry said:


> I am a quick learning hard working young man. Who is also strong, and fair with a chainsaw. I'm I'm the Tuolumne county area. I'm not picky, and I definitely need the money.


Have you learned how to climb trees yet?


----------

